# How long can a monitor stay under water for????????????



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all, 

i have a Timor Monitor lizard as some of you already know,

and i have just bought him a big bowl to submerge himself in, and he is doing for a long time lol,

i was just wondering how long he can stay under for without having to surface for breath

Thanks Jord


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Long enough to scare you! lol

Ive heard of water dragons and Iguans doing it for quite extensive periods, so I would assume a monitor can too


----------



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

i think with a majority of monitors (might depend on size) it is between 10 - 20 minutes, Quite a long time, i think Niles and waters can go for a little longer, I actually recorded my bosc a few months back in the bath and it was over 4 minutes!, i got a little freaked out and reached in lol

Also i know that marine iggys and caimen lizards can go for quite a while.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

I had an iguana who did it for over 22 mins and a nile monitor who di it over 27 mins so dont worry they will come up if they need air. its what they do in wild so natural for them

Tony


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

was about to ask the same lol my water monitor does this daily and hes under for at least 20 mins at a time


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok thanks for your help everyone, it just worried me thats all better to be safe then sorry : victory:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

my bosc's do it all the time upto 20 mins at a time, scared the life outa me the first time. i take it ur timor is settling in now has he/she eaten yet?


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

sounds like he`s settleing in now sometimes it just takes a little while:2thumb:


----------

